# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Windows 8

## Otherside

Okay. A lot of people hate it. I get that. I remember seeing it and thinking..."HUH??? Where's the start button???"

I tried installing a start button once, something called Pokki? It spent half the time trying to convince me to buy apps though. Thankfully, it didn't install anything else. (Seriously, I'm careful what I installed since I installed this-> http://lp.jzip.com/?sysid=102&appid=100 which is going to set your homepage to some dodgy search and redirect a lot of your searches to places filled to the brim with malware/phishing sites/viruses...and yes, I did click to not install a lot of the stuff it wanted me to. On an off topic note, if anyone is looking for a program that will open zip files, RAR files that is free and wont spam you with adverts, please use 7Zip. You won't get any annoying new toolbars with links that try to try to get you to download free smileys in exchange for a couple of Trojan horses.) (No, I am not trying to sell or promote 7Zip. i am not the mystery spammer that's offering escort services and air conditioning units). 

Back on topic...seriously, is there anyone here who can actually stand Windows 8? Because I sort of can...the start button annoys me, probably because I've used to hitting the windows button and searching for what I need now. I don't get half the apps that came with it, but I've uninstalled the majority of them. I guess I've just gotten used to it.

----------


## Lost Control Again

I'm having problems with windows 7! I keep having to format ma fkn pc!!  :Pirate: 

Best of luck with windows 8 Otherside.  :;):

----------


## Equinox

I've got it on my laptop, I just go straight into desktop mode, which I can tolerate. I don't bother with the start page with the app tiles at all though.

----------


## WintersTale

Wait until Windows 8.1, it's coming this fall and one of the new features it has is it restores the start button.

----------


## Otherside

^I've heard about this. At the momment if you go to where the start button was, you can click to get the start screen to come up. Or you can download a start button from here.

http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/ (Not free though)

Or from Pokki (http://www.pokki.com/windows-8-start-menu) so long as you're williing to put up with the fact that you've basically installed a whole load of advertising on your computer, and it will constantly be trying to get you to download apps with the Pokki store when you click on it (It's not in your face, but it's there, and well...I didn't like it, but some people do, and it's been getting good reviews.)

Still, if Windows 8 had made the start menu like Pokki's made the start menu, then they would have done well. I really did not like having third party software on my computer throwing adverts at me.

I guess it's a matter of a preference. As a program, it was good.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Arrrggh  I've gotten a new computer with Windows 8 and so far I like it BUT I seem to have to relearn everything.

----------


## Chantellabella

Windows 8 destroyed my entire MS Media player library because it has a piracy feature on it. Then my work got a new media system and then it completely stopped my ability to use my songs in my library and burn a cd so I can use it for my story times. I now have to go back and find all the dang blasted songs I use in my storytimes, bring them home, rip them again, burn a cd here, then bring it back to work. But the cd that is burned on Windows 8 won't play in a cd player anymore, so I have to drag the entire laptop to the floor and mess with it there so it will play. I have to go really fast from book to song to puppets, to dance, etc and if I give those little 1's and 2's even a half a second of down time, they'll scatter like ants. So I have to have all the songs in order. Now it takes 400 steps to do that. Thanks Windows for messing up 5 years worth of song organization. I hate new technology.

----------


## Dane

I much prefer Windows 7.

----------


## GunnyHighway

I jumped onto the deal that let me get a legitimate Windows 8 Professional product key straight from Microsoft for $15. I then *had* to spend another $5 for Start8. After that the only real issues I've had is video card bdriver related with a game or two.

If I had to use Windows 8 "as it was intended" I'd probably get used to it eventually. However, whenever a laptop at work comes in with Windows 8 I still dread working with it. I much prefer the style of Windows 7 with the type of user that I am. I use a lot of Windows key shortcuts and it just flows so much better in desktop mode.

----------

